# Lake Constance | Free Brochures & Information Leaflets



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Using the excellent advice found on these forums I have been planning a summer vacation to Germany this year, taking in Bodensee as part of our trip.

If you would like to receive detailed information on the region including campsites and attractions there is the possibility of receiving free brochures and leaflets through the post.

Similar to the German Tourist Board offer, you just tick the boxes for the information leaflets and brochures you'd like and they are sent to you free!

I ordered some on Sunday evening and received them Wednesday; some are in German, but like the Board Atlas you soon get the gist!

Go to the Bodensee homepage here: http://www.bodensee.eu and then click on the 'i' Service link, followed by Lake Constance Brochures and info material.

Hope this proves to be of use to some visiting the region!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are heading same way, just planned the route, spent last weekend going through Bord Atlas. Other half and daughter had little competition who could get translation fastest her on phone him on tablet so any errors not my fault but could be useful for some - 


Wie Viel - How much?
Ge fallen - Please 
Strom - Electric
Wasser - Water
Lange - Long
Auf Pflaster - Hard Standing
Ankunft bis - Length of stay
Kostenlos - FOC
Lange auf Wiese - Long space on Grass
Lange auf Schotter - Long space on Gravel
Geoffnet vom - open from
Keine Aufenthalts-Beschrankung - No limit on stay
Keine auf-enthaltsbegrenzung - no stay limit
Kurtaxe und Entsorgung - Tourist tax & disposal
jede weitere person - each additional person
Fullung - Filling
Bis -tooWohnmobilplatze - mobilehome ,/ RV sites
Hund - Dog /hound 
Ruhiger - Quiet 
Weiter - More
Bis - is up to
aufenhalt - Visitors
Stadtrand - Outskirts
Ra-Sengittersteinen - Grass/pavers
WLAN gratis - Free WIFI
off nungszeiten - opening hours
geoffnet - open
segeln - Sailing
Surfen - Surfing
Angeln - fishing 
Besichtigungen - Visits/Tours
Fur Restaurantgaste - Free to restaurant guests
Mul-lentsorgung - Waste Disposal 
Freizeit - Leisure Time
Anfahrt - Approach from
Rad Fahren - Biking
Kanu Fahren - Canoeing
Wandern - Walking/hiking
Erlebnisschwimmbad - Aqua Centre
Naturbad - Out door pool
Platz beim freibad Hirschbach - Place at the outdoor swimming pool
Eintritt ins Freibad Fure zwei personen - Admission into outdoor pool for 2
Bezahlung an der Kasse des Bads - Pay at the checkout at the Baths
Direckt am Freizeitbad gelegen - Located right next to recreational
Rad- und Wanderwegenetz - Cycling & walking network
Schenswudigkeiten - Places of interest/attractions
Schlosspark - Castle gardens
Kirche - Church
Burgen and/with Wasser Schlosser - Castles with water /moats/locks
puppenmuseum - Doll museum
Wein - Wine
Schloss - Castle/steley home, palace, chateau
Trimme-dich-pfad - Jogging path
Walderlebnispark mit grillstelle - Forest adventure park with BBQ area
am nordostichen stadtrand - on north easter outskirts of town
Tiefer Stollen - Tunnels deep

Symbols --
Four arrows pointing to dot - Place is centrally located 
Pig with handle - Free Space
Camera - Space with beautiful views
VE - Supply & Waste / possibility of place
Tree - Quiet place in middle of nature
Clock - Course recommeded only for travel through (no overnight) 

I had been on that site and cut and pasted lots of info, will send of for booklets as well though, many thanks for that. 

Mandy


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess you guys are back now, where were the best Stellplatz?


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Nope not departed yet. Still a couple of weeks to go......school holidays and all that!


----------

